# Insurance companies are cheeky *****



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

July is insurance renewal time for my R35.

The last 3 years or so I've been with Elephant and my premiums have been rising even though I'm getting older, my car is now 7 years old, and my points have remained at 3 ever since I got the car. 

This year I chose not to renew with Elephant as their premium had risen again to over £900. AIB who are a sponsor on this forum beat their renewal by around £80 or so with better cover. Job's a good 'un.

So yesterday I received some emails and two telephone calls from Elephant offering me a renewal price of some £250 cheaper than the one they'd offered me last month. That's a discount of almost 30%!

Sufficed to say I told them to go **** themselves and simply out of principal I would never use them again.

****ing cheeky, profiteering shitehawks.

Note to Elephant insurance...

Don't **** off your existing customers by thinking you can just shag them with an excessive auto-renewal price.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Im with Aviva distinct and they loaded my 911 turbo policy by £700 after a high payout claim when I moved to the R35 which is a higher premium anyway. Didnt think that was too bad.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

And theres me moaning at £280 with Esure


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm with A Plan (Wilmslow branch), pretty competitive.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Andy, what you describe is standard practice. If you think for a second that all insurance companies don't do the same you might be in for a surprise.

There's an element who don't shop around at each renewal so the auto renewal facility - which usually you have to opt out of - is something of a money spinner.

I'd be inclined to not cut your nose off to spite your face and go back to elephant, just make sure you shop around every time you get a renewal notice.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm with Elephant too, though I've heard numerous bad stories about them should one ever need to claim. When they put the price up I go to Admiral (who are essentially the same company) then switch back again the following year when Admiral increase it! It's a bit of a pain, but they're much cheaper for me than anyone else.

I used to be with A-Plan for years with my Imprezas, but they couldn't offer a competitive quote for the GTR.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm with Admiral which afaik is the sister company to Elephant. Their renewal was nearly double what I had with them for the past couple of years. Called them up and quite clearly told them if they don't offer something nearer the previous year price I will be leaving (5 year loyal customer) to which they quickly obliged.

Yes it took 10 minutes of my time to call but certainly worth it.


----------



## Ryan_H (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm the same as the OP. If my insurer comes back with a more expensive price, and I can find a cheaper price elsewhere, I switch generally then and there. Sometimes I go back to the original supplier and if they offer to match they get a happy chat and a prompt dismissal.


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

It's a cut throat business so I change my insurance company every year. 

I am loyal to no insurance company because there's not one that's loyal to me or anyone else. One thing recently that irritates me is some tell you you can't carry over a certain amount of no claims bonus. 

Them."How many years no claims?"

Me. "27 years".

Them. "We only give a maximum of 9"

Me. "What happens to the rest?"

Them. "You'll still have it, it just doesn't get you your policy any cheaper"

Me "Ok, that's fine".

One year later new company....

"How many years no claims?"

Me. "27"

Them. "You only have proof here of 9"

Me. "That's all the last company would allow me to use"

Them. "Well we will offer you a policy based on 9, sorry"

Me.*sigh*


----------



## MattSky (Jan 15, 2016)

They operate a floored business model.

With so many comparison sites around, it's so easy to switch insurance providers each year. For that reason they now expect you to switch and don't bother making any efforts to retain you as a customer. It's too much hard work for too small a return.

Ripe for disruption.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

it is a well known that the insurance industry is ripping people off.. even the guy who heads up and is supposed to regulate the industry, said that there has been no justification for the price hikes seen over the last decade or so.. and actual fact premiums should have gone down. 
however, because the big corps, due to millions of users can inflate prices knowing most people just pay it, the smaller companies have to follow suit.. its a basically a con. but so is most insurance. its a financial money making racket... but I guess, so is all finance in some way.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

nick the tubman said:


> it is a well known that the insurance industry is ripping people off.. even the guy who heads up and is supposed to regulate the industry, said that there has been no justification for the price hikes seen over the last decade or so.. and actual fact premiums should have gone down.
> however, because the big corps, due to millions of users can inflate prices knowing most people just pay it, the smaller companies have to follow suit.. its a basically a con. but so is most insurance. its a financial money making racket... but I guess, so is all finance in some way.


i smell a new PPI type Law suit in the future maybe opcorn::chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Jamesjsy said:


> i smell a new PPI type Law suit in the future maybe opcorn::chuckle:


Probably not, but there may well be compensation for anyone that's ever been on a so called speed awareness course.

The police have no right in law to waiver prosecution for speeding offences.

Long story and don't want to hijack the thread, but basically if a speeding fine (FPN) is paid it goes to the treasury, so a clever few ex-police chiefs realised they could keep all that money if they waived the FPN and offered a course. Unfortunately for them that is not legal. This means they now profit colosally, hence the proliferation of speed camera vans to maximise revenue.

Scrapping the illegal courses will lead to the scrapping of the vans and a possible huge refund of illegal monies obtained.

It's difficult to get this across to people as the very nature of the choice between a course or penalty points is how they have gotten away with it so far. Clever, but as always greed was their downfall.


----------

